# Miniature Curly horses



## fireside (Jan 10, 2012)

Someone was asking about Miniature Curly horses (hypoallergenic) - www.firesideminiaturecurlyhorses.com I hope this doesn't break any rules!!!


----------



## Lizzie (Jan 10, 2012)

I imagine these would have to be crossbred and not purebred Minis.

Regarding 'hypoallergenic' animals. A new study published by the American Journal of Rhinology & Allergy suggests that there may be no difference between allergens present in a 'supposed' hypoallergenic animal, compared to a non-hypoallergenic animal. I know that many tout their animals as being hypoallergenic but tests have proven otherwise. A horse or dog which is groomed and bathed regularly, will automatically shed off less allergens, than those who are not. However, too much bathing can sometimes make more dander shed off. It is most usually dander in dogs and horses, to which humans become allergic. Sometimes it is animal saliva. The only way to tell if one is allergic to an animal, is really to live with it.

Know that puppy millers and BYBs are the ones who often tout their animals as being hypoallergenic. It has all pretty much proven, to be nonsense. Just like 'non-shedding' dogs. No such thing. All animals which grow hair, grow the hair, the hair dies and falls out, and new growth appears. Same with humans. Yet people still buy into this falacy.

That said, I believe I heard a few years ago, that some had been working on breeding a true hyperallergenic cat. I didn't follow it further, so do not know the results.

I suspect I might have upset some here, but give only the facts as I know them. All are well documented and can be easily researched.

Lizzie


----------



## Tremor (Jan 10, 2012)

I had to comment on Lizzie's first statement saying that they can't be purebred minis.

Minis are a height breed. Its highly possible.


----------



## Lizzie (Jan 10, 2012)

I understand what you are saying Tremor, but wouldn't it be like introducing another breed into established lines, because they had something interesting in coat/ability etc. and then, regardless of size, calling them Minis. Certainly if they met (eventually) height requirements, they would be Mini size, but maybe not purebred Minis??

Lizzie


----------



## ohmt (Jan 10, 2012)

I get what you're saying too Lizzie, but Tremor is right.

My grandparents used to have a mare (mini with a few generations of AMHA/AMHR pedigreed lineage behind her) that had a very curly coat and about half of her foals had curly coats as well. She was palomino and when she was born looked like a little lamb


----------



## disneyhorse (Jan 10, 2012)

I think the question is not are they "purebred" miniatures... But are they REGISTERED miniatures? I imagine they wouldn't be registered with the big miniature horse registries, but I'm not familiar with the Curly horse breed. Perhaps they have a miniature division/designation on the papers... Maybe Fireside will educate us on how the horses are measured and papered.

As an aside, I also have seen the information about the "hypoallergenic" debate. It seems some individual animals are, but not all. This was big news when the "goldendoodle breed" started to gain popularity.

Andrea


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Jan 10, 2012)

These are awesome. I love your lil bay pinto colt. Curious too as they probably aren't registered but if they are out of AMHR or ASPC stock if they can be NSPR registered? Might be a good selling point especially for the larger ones.


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jan 10, 2012)

I have a two year old colt his dam is a grand daughter of Hemlock EK, his sire has three crosses to Gold Melodie Boy, his pedigree also includes, Roan Ranger, NFC Sugar Boy, Boones Buckaroo, Little Kings Black Velvet and our own Lucky Four Sugar Boys sundowner. He was born so curly and stayed that way until this year, I called him my Little Lamb. Now his hair is almost normal except for his mane and tail which are still kind of kinky. Hey! Maybe I'm on to something of value here!


----------



## Lizzie (Jan 10, 2012)

disneyhorse said:


> I think the question is not are they "purebred" miniatures... But are they REGISTERED miniatures? I imagine they wouldn't be registered with the big miniature horse registries, but I'm not familiar with the Curly horse breed. Perhaps they have a miniature division/designation on the papers... Maybe Fireside will educate us on how the horses are measured and papered.
> 
> As an aside, I also have seen the information about the "hypoallergenic" debate. It seems some individual animals are, but not all. This was big news when the "goldendoodle breed" started to gain popularity.
> 
> Andrea


I have a friend who breeds Curly horses Andrea, but have never heard her mention a division for Minis of the type. Maybe there is a registry which registers Curly Minis somewhere?

Re hypoallergenic dog breeds, here is something which might be of interest. I do think also, that _some_ humans might be allergic to _some_ dogs and others, not. Still, there is (so far) in the animal world, no such thing as hypoallergenic animals. This, unless the scientists who were studying cats, have in fact, come up with something.

What the gentleman (below) said, certainly rings true. He really did start something which became way out of control. Not just in the 'hypoallergenic' thing, but in the vast subsequent breeding of Poodle crosses of all kinds, and those who paid often big money, for something they thought they'd get, but sadly did not.

Lizzie

*Labradoodle Creator Now Regrets Cross-Breeding*

* *

http://www.globalanimal.org/2010/12/...s-breed/25768/

(DOGS) The Labradoodle, a mix between a labrador and a standard poodle, was originally bred for a woman who needed a non-allergenic guide dog. Now, the man responsible for the breed’s creation says he regrets creating a new breed – and all of the problems that came along with it. – Global Animal

Sydney Morning Herald

If Wally Conron had known what was going to become of the labradoodle, he wouldn’t have bred the dog in the first place. It was 22 years ago and Conron, now 81, was working as the breeding manager for the Royal Guide Dog Association of Australia when his boss set him a tough task. A blind woman from Hawaii had written asking if they could provide a guide dog that would not shed hair, because her husband was allergic to it. ”I said, ‘Oh yes, this will be a piece of cake. The standard poodle is a working dog, it doesn’t shed hair, it’ll be great.’ I tried 33 in the course of three years and they all failed. They just didn’t make a guide dog.”

Conron decided there was one possibility left: take his best labrador bitch and mate it with a standard poodle. They created three cross-breed puppies that needed to be boarded out to be trained and socialised but nobody would take them; everyone wanted a pure-bred. And that’s when Conron came up with the name labradoodle. ”I went to our PR team and said, ‘Go to the press and tell them we’ve invented a new dog, the labradoodle.’ It was a gimmick and it went worldwide. No one wanted a cross-breed but the following day we had hundreds of calls from people wanting these master dogs.”

The labradoodle proved to be a brilliant dog for the blind and the woman in Hawaii was happy. So what was the problem?

It’s how the dog has been used and abused and sold under false pretences, Conron says. ”When the pups were five months old, we sent clippings and saliva to Hawaii to be tested with this woman’s husband. Of the three pups, he was not allergic to one of them. In the next litter I had, there were 10 pups but only three had non-allergenic coats. Now, people are breeding these dogs and selling them as non-allergenic and they’re not even testing them.

”All these backyard breeders have jumped on the bandwagon and they’re crossing any kind of dog with a poodle. They’re selling them for more than a pure-bred is worth and they’re not going into the backgrounds of the parents of the dogs. There are so many poodle crosses having fits, problems with their eyes, hips and elbows; a lot have epilepsy. There are a few ethical breeders but very, very few.”

Conron says that despite the fact the dogs have helped so many blind people, he regrets creating the first cross-breed. ”I released a Frankenstein. … People say ‘aren’t you proud of yourself?’ and I say, ‘not in the slightest. I’ve done so much harm to pure breeding.”’


----------



## Wings (Jan 10, 2012)

What about a curly coat makes them hypoallergenic?





Given that a lot of allergies can stem from dander rather then hair (and also saliva) I've never understood the marketing behind hypoallergenic animals.


----------



## disneyhorse (Jan 11, 2012)

It appears there are several different Curly registries, but not being familiar with them I don't know which one is the "main" registry and how serious the others are (AMHA versus WCMHR?)

The curly registry websites state that "some" of the horses are hypoallergenic or even just less allergy-triggering for "some" people and that there is no concrete evidence or reason why this might be the case, just some random hypothesis. They say it might be the hair, a protein in the skin...


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 11, 2012)

There are people allergic to horses??



Poor things!


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Jan 11, 2012)

I am allergic to some horses, some dogs and all strange cats (ie not my own) I also get hay fever, mild asthma and react badly to hay- I could be hired out to tell you if your hay is any good, it is not the dust, quite the opposite. Good , clean, rich hay will start me off every time, and I come out in a rash, too.

I was motivated, so I just put up with it all and got over it!

I am fine with my shedding (oh BOY do they shed) Dobes and with my little (unintentional) Cockerdoodle Frisé, and was OK with the Shelties so long as I combed them through (never bathed them) but I had, eventually and very sadly, to rehome my little Corgi as she was missing out on cuddles as I could not get near her.


----------



## Sandee (Jan 11, 2012)

Marsha Cassada said:


> There are people allergic to horses??
> 
> 
> 
> Poor things!



Yes, unfortunately both of my grandsons test allergic to horses. The older one is getting better with treatment from an allergist and we hope the younger boy will too. Their younger sister -- has no problems--go figure.


----------



## Lewella (Jan 11, 2012)

I haven't boned up on my Curly genetics lately but there are dominant curlies and there are recessive curlies. Some dominant curlies aren't very curly at all in summer coat and just wavy in winter. Someone on one of the color groups I'm a member of had several curlie ponies in the 40-45 inch range so it wouldn't surprise me in the least if curly genetics are present in miniatures in either registry given how much 'unknown' there is in our pedigrees.


----------



## Matt73 (Jan 11, 2012)

Wings said:


> What about a curly coat makes them hypoallergenic?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder about this, too. I'm slightly allergic to some cats and many dogs (the worst are the short-coated breeds like Dobermans, Shepherds etc.). The worst allergic reaction I've ever had to a breed of cat was a Sphinx (a hairless breed), whereas I'm not allergic at all to my Himalayan, Casey or my Ragdolls.


----------



## susanne (Jan 11, 2012)

rabbitsfizz said:


> ...my little (unintentional) Cockerdoodle Frisé...



Frisé is the BEST name for any poodle cross!! Darn you for coming up with it first! We do refer to our toy poodle as Velcro dog...


----------



## fireside (Jan 11, 2012)

Not every allergy sufferer is not bothered by every Curly horse, but if you keep looking you will find a line that doesn't bother you. I've read lots of studies about hypoallergenic/not hypoallergenic animals, too, but you can't deny all the people who have horse allergies yet can be around and own Curlies. Oh, I'll mention, too, that the curls don't seem to have anything to do with it, in fact some people find the straight haired crosses are even more tolerable for them.

My horses are registered with the International Curly Horse Org. and yes they welcome miniatures. (or Miniature crosses I should say)


----------



## Riverdance (Jan 11, 2012)

All dogs shed, some just a lot less than others. I have two 3lb Yorkies, never have I found a hair of theirs anywhere. They shed like humans. I also raise Tibetan Terriers who are considered non shedders. They shed, but not like most dogs. The most you will find is a tuff of hair here and there. They have hair like humans with a light undercoat. They are also considered non-allergenic, as are poodles, and many of the terrier breeds. I have had many buyers who have been allergic to dogs in general, who were not allergic to the Tibetans.

For this reason, these breeds are consider less allergenic than most breeds.

As for a curly coat Mini, I had one born 2 years ago. His coat is still curly. I will be showing him this year, but shaved down, no one will see the curl.


----------



## sfmini (Jan 11, 2012)

We have a mare who has had many foals and every one was curly. Double registered AMHA/AMHR, national and world top tens. Their nick names are all Curly .... Started with Curly Sue, Curly Bob, Curly Q, Curly Fry, Curly Who, Curly Maple (SF Mahogany Bay) and this year the most priceless filly sired by SF Mahogany Bay (yes, bred to his dam) and her name is Curly Temple. They usually outgrow their curls so they aren't true curly horses, but as babies, they have curls everywhere. Their dam is 25 and looking great. We just weaned her and our other baby as they were late July, early August babies and mama never lost weight while nursing her filly.


----------



## gatorbait4sure (Jan 12, 2012)

YUP! Jody and Judy are giving me this filly for my birthday! She is JUST WONDERFUL! and I ADORE her name!

dru


----------



## Tab (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. I think it's cool and it's forward thinking. They are miniature horses after all


----------



## kenandcindyk (Jan 31, 2013)

Hello Everyone, We live in Caistor Centre, Ontario which is in the Niagara Region of Ontario Canada and we own a farm where we breed North American Curly Horses in pony and miniature size.

There are only a small handful of miniature size curly horses (probably not even that many!) in the WORLD to date. Our farm is called "The Little Curly Gaits" and our goal is to downsize the North American Curly Horse registered as Curly horses with the ICHO (International Curly Horse Organization) which is one of two Curly Registrations, the other being the ABCR (American Bashkir Curly Registration). In the ICHO there are divisions for type of coat curl but size does not matter. A "pony" is a certain size, a "mini" is 38" or less etc. If they are 38" or less, they are miniature horses, regardless of whether they are registered in one of the miniature horse registries.

You can read about how we got started and about our downsizing program at our website www.miniaturecurlies.com if you are interested, that way I won't bore you with our details.

Fireside Curlies is another downsizing to miniature Curly breeding farm in Alberta Canada who we share a passion and even some horse genetics with!

All the horses in our curly breeding program are registered with their own appropriate group. Our breeding mares and stallions are either registered AMHR (some AMHA) or they are registered with the ICHO. None are grade or unregistered horses and all are eligible for registration in the ICHO. It is actually very unfortunate that they cannot be registered in the AMHR as they are quality minis from registered backgrounds.

As for the coat being hypoallergenic, there is only one way to see if you react to the coat or not...and that is to interact with one. There has been much on-going research into the curly coat genetics and there has not been a specific gene identified with the curly coat but ongoing research is underway and as Curly breeders, we hope soon they will find the genetic marker we are all looking for.

So with that said, it cannot be "proven scientifically" that the curly horse is hypoallergenic but MANY horse allergy suffers who now own Curly horses would agree that the majority are. If anyone advertises their Curly horses as homozygous hypoallergenic or even homozygous for curl, they are only going on the percentage statistics which is commonly measured on how many horses a particular mare or stallion has foaled with a curly coat, it cannot be genetically proven YET!

The curly horses is very gentle, loving, beautiful and in most cases hypoallergenic. Even if you don't care about the allergy benefits, they are a fabulous breed.

We would welcome anyone to our farm (with an appointment) who would like to see our curly ponies/minis, however because we do have regular (registered) miniatures here, that are constantly accompanied with our curly horses, we cannot guarantee you won't have an allergic reaction, the reaction would likely be from the non curly particulate or whatever it is being on the curly coat. Our goal is to eventually have ONLY curly horses where allergy suffers can try it out but for the health and welfare of the mares, the downsizing process takes years and we aren't there yet.

If you are interested in learning more about the Curly Breed, I suggest two sites, one is the ICHO site and Curlyhorsecountry.com, both have great and up-to-date information on the breed.

You can see some closeup photos of the winter curl here curly coats up close

One more thing, North American Curly Horses don't always have curl in their coat, there are smooth coated curlies as well. In most cases even the smooth coated curlies are hypoallergenic but it is generally accepted that the more curl they have, the more hypoallergenic they are. So for those of you who are not fond of the curl in the coat, you can still get a curly without the curl!

I hope this helps anyone interested in learning more about the curly horse in general, and the miniature version specifically! I am sure you will fall in love with these gentle souls!


----------



## Debby - LB (Jan 31, 2013)

This is interesting! I love your farm name that is so clever!! Welcome to the Miniature Horse and Pony Forums!!


----------



## Chamomile (Feb 12, 2013)

hi all! i used to post on here on a daily basis when i was still Ladybug Farm



we had a major life change and i had to re-home ALL my miniature horses and my Andalusian as well. that happened about 4 years ago.

i went for almost a whole year without horses and when i tried to re-enter the horse world my allergies (which i had had my WHOLE life) reared their ugly head and i couldn't get within 10 feet of a horse without sneezing, itchy eyes and major asthma. i had a friend that had bred her appaloosa mare to a friesian stallion and i was busy Google-ing that to see what the result might be (it was a GORGEOUS baby by the way...) when i ran across the Curly horse, hypoallergenic!!! i was hooked and amazed.

i contacted many breeders and finally had one write back to me, she was fairly close, just about 300 miles away in idaho. i got to talking with her and to my utter amazement she offered me a yearling colt she had for just $1!!! she had been told by other breeders how ugly he was. they touted all the "problems" he had so she offered him to me, full disclosure. of course i took her up on that and my handsome hubby and i made the trek over to her farm!

she had about 15 curly horses, some very curly all the way to the straight coats. they were all shedding madly and none of the curly coated horses caused me one itchy eye or runny nose!!! i was totally blow away. it was amazing. when i went and handled the straight coated horses i did break out in hives and get sneezy. i had to immediately wash my hands and face. so apparently for me the curly coat was the answer!

billy blaze has a lovely curly coat and is what is considered an extreme curly. he loses his mane and tail in the summer and doesn't grow much even in the winter. i LOVE this horse. he has a wonderful personality, is super friendly and just so much fun to work with!!

i highly recommend anyone with allergies that wants a horse in their life to take a look at the curly horse, big or little





left: billy before, may 2011 (taken the day after i got him home) right: billy after, september 2012






if you go the curly site mentioned above you can see a video of billy blaze... we just recently won "the World's Favorite Curly Horse" contest, ground division!!!


----------



## Jill (Feb 12, 2013)

Personally, I think curly horses of any size are adorable!

BUT, in the show ring, they pretty much want horses to look like peeled onions. In part, it's to show muscle tone.

It's probably a situation of "what's the goal".

With minis, I really think that more people do show, or aspire to show, than in most other horse breeds.

I do not mean that's a good thing, but I think that's how it really is at this point in time...

I'd like to see more people learn how much fun it is to DRIVE a mini ad how a mini can be the horse for almost EVERY family... and if that ever happens, I can only imagine the appeal that curly's and their hypo-allergenic -properties will hold. AND -- OH -- the appreciation for altheltic miniature geldings!!!


----------



## SMW (Feb 12, 2013)

aw, so cute!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Feb 13, 2013)

Ohh I just love... they really are gorgeous


----------



## Foxhaven (Feb 13, 2013)

Riverdance said:


> All dogs shed, some just a lot less than others. I have two 3lb Yorkies, never have I found a hair of theirs anywhere. They shed like humans. I also raise Tibetan Terriers who are considered non shedders. They shed, but not like most dogs. The most you will find is a tuff of hair here and there. They have hair like humans with a light undercoat. They are also considered non-allergenic, as are poodles, and many of the terrier breeds. I have had many buyers who have been allergic to dogs in general, who were not allergic to the Tibetans.
> 
> For this reason, these breeds are consider less allergenic than most breeds.
> 
> As for a curly coat Mini, I had one born 2 years ago. His coat is still curly. I will be showing him this year, but shaved down, no one will see the curl.


Well stated. All the hullabaloo over 'hypoallergenic' dogs is probably a matter of degree and terminology. Unfortunately, words mean things, and when people make extreme claims the credibility of the claim is undermined. Any extremely allergic person may be allergic to any horse or dog, regardless, differing only by degree. Poodles, Soft Coated Wheaten Terriers, and others, have a markedly lower incidence of triggering allergies than other dogs (which is what people mean by perhaps overusing 'hypoallergenic'), and though it may be said that they shed (as we do), I have an American Eskimo who fairly defines the term, 'shed'. She sheds about two dogs every day. In comparison, no, Wheatens do not shed at all (not a dual coated dog).

If you rigidly define terms you will always be able to find exceptions.

As a purebred breeder I find the emergence of 'designer breeds' tragic, compared with all the care and diligence put in by ethical purebred breeders. Yes, all our individual breeds came about through selective cross breeding and breeding for particular characteristics, but they were rooted in actual behaviors, instincts, and work or companionship needs... not the whims of fads and false claims. Well, OK, for the most part. LOL.

On the other hand... where do minis really fit in that spectrum after all?

Seems like curlies definitely have a reason for being.


----------



## SilverRose Farms (Feb 14, 2013)

There are 5 Small Pony/Miniature Curly Breeders in North America. And approximately a like number Overseas.

Ellen Bancroft in Washington was either the first or among the first to start bringing the height down from the curly horses. She has been doing it for approximately 10 years to bring the heights to 38" and under. Her webpage is http://www.mindspring.com/~ebancroft/ She registers with NSPPR PtHA(When Pinto)NACHR (ICHO)

SnowyRiver Farms is in BC and purchased from Ellen. http://www.snowyriverfarms.ca Been caring on Ellens work to use Championship Miniature Bloodlines in the effort to continue her hard work. Register NSPPR PtHA (When Pinto) NACHR (ICHO)

Mary

http://www.firesideminiaturecurlyhorses.com/

Cindy http://www.miniaturecurlies.com/

There is currently 1 Mini Curly that is old enough to look at hardshipping AMHA. She has not been officially measured. There are approximately 5-8 others who will not be old enough before AMHA's books close to even try to register them.

The Miniature Curlies are pretty much like the Miniature Horses minus the body clipping. They shed and usually do so more like the larger horses. Their shedding comes out more like clumps. And it can actually be spun and turned into wool. http://ichocurlyhorses.weebly.com/fiber-guild.html


----------



## kenandcindyk (Feb 21, 2013)

Great comments everyone! I do agree with "Aspiring Cowgirl" that more people should take up driving minis, this is a perfect job for them! As for showing, after shedding, Curly horses generally have a smooth coat in the summer time and can be shaved/clipped down just like regular minis. I have some comparison photos on our website showing some of our Curlies with their summer coat and then a comparison with their winter coat. Other than the curly mane, tail and ears, you can't really tell the difference in the summer on the body coat itself.

http://www.miniaturecurlies.com/Smooth-vs-Curly-Photos.html

Personally, I think their mane wringlets are absolutely beautiful but I am not sure what the show judges would think? LOL

I give great KUDOS to Ellen Bancroft in Washington for starting the downsizing process for Curlies. We purchased our first small 40" pony size curly stallion "Buckey's Bongo Drummer EB" from Ellen a few years ago. He is a fabulous little stallion and is the sire to many of our current breeding stock, thanks Ellen! We also had Bongo professionally trained to drive and he does a fantastic job!


----------



## susanne (Feb 21, 2013)

They would not be shown in AMHR or AMHA, so the breed show "bald and goop" is simple not an issue. I would assume any curly registry shows would prize their natural coats, while open shows and driving events look for a neat and tidy horse, not one shorn of every bit of body hair.

People who want a curly horse are unlikely to want to shear them! Having one would make me look forward to their winter coats!


----------



## dreaminmini (Feb 22, 2013)

kenandcindyk said:


> Great comments everyone! I do agree with "Aspiring Cowgirl" that more people should take up driving minis, this is a perfect job for them! As for showing, after shedding, Curly horses generally have a smooth coat in the summer time and can be shaved/clipped down just like regular minis. I have some comparison photos on our website showing some of our Curlies with their summer coat and then a comparison with their winter coat. Other than the curly mane, tail and ears, you can't really tell the difference in the summer on the body coat itself.
> 
> http://www.miniaturecurlies.com/Smooth-vs-Curly-Photos.html
> 
> ...


Hi there,

How is Bongo doing? I remember him in for training, what a sweetheart!!! Drove very nice from what I can remember too. I came across his picture the other day and got to wondering how he is.

Anyone liking the Curlies I have to say I really loved Bongo's gentle nature and beautiful coat. They are well worth looking into.


----------



## Sheila K (Jul 5, 2020)

Tremor said:


> I had to comment on Lizzie's first statement saying that they can't be purebred minis.
> 
> Minis are a height breed. Its highly possible.


Mini's are a height breed, but the Registry does not allow anything else to be reg that's not American Shetland ponies. Contact AMHR snd ask


----------



## MindySchroder (Jul 6, 2020)

I am very allergic to horses and ponies and dogs and cats and grass and hay and cottonwoods and sagebrush. All things that are attacking me right now! I have a constant sore throat, itchy eyes and runny nose. Fun.

I had an extreme curly horse and as someone who is VERY allergic to horses I can say I was not in the least allergic to him. I could even ride him bareback and not break out in hives! He was the first horse in my life that I could do that with. So there is something to it, though there are many articles that want to prove it wrong  Personal experience is valuable in my opinion.




From what I understand the curly horse is lacking a protein in it's hair coat that causes the hair to be round instead of flat. This protein also causes the curly haired curlies (because there are straight haired curlies as well!) to not have dander. It's typically the dander that causes allergies. Billy was an extreme curly so he didn't have a mane or tail in the summer time. 

I also have a Shorkie (non shedding, haired dog that I have to clip. Does he shed some when his hair gets long? Yes absolutely, but when clipped he doesn't shed at all) and a black Golden doodle (the poodle was black) who I also clip. Same as the Shorkie when his hair is long he will shed, but when clipped he doesn't. And I am not allergic to either of them at any time. But any 'shedding' double coated or short haired animal will cause me to break out in hives when I pet them. So I don't know why this is so for me but it is my personal experience!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jul 6, 2020)

MindySchroder said:


> I am very allergic to horses and ponies and dogs and cats and grass and hay and cottonwoods and sagebrush. All things that are attacking me right now! I have a constant sore throat, itchy eyes and runny nose. Fun.
> 
> I had an extreme curly horse and as someone who is VERY allergic to horses I can say I was not in the least allergic to him. I could even ride him bareback and not break out in hives! He was the first horse in my life that I could do that with. So there is something to it, though there are many articles that want to prove it wrong  Personal experience is valuable in my opinion.
> View attachment 41824
> ...


My goodness! Your lifestyle is difficult! I cannot imagine what you must go through to enjoy your animals so much.


----------



## MindySchroder (Jul 7, 2020)

Marsha Cassada said:


> My goodness! Your lifestyle is difficult! I cannot imagine what you must go through to enjoy your animals so much.


It can be very frustrating. I have a perpetual sore throat and asthma all spring, summer and fall. I never go anywhere without my inhaler and Benedryl. I have tried allergy shots and all the allergy medicines out there over the years. So I spend most of the summer half asleep from the Benedryl. Sigh. But I do love my ponies so it's worth it to me!


----------



## MerMaeve (Jul 7, 2020)

Geez, that stinks Mindy! I am thankfully only mildly allergic to dairy. I had it worse when I was younger, I'd get itchy spots on my hips. Now, it's not AS bad, only itchy around my waistline if I eat too much ice cream or milk on my cereal. That's also why I don't especially like cheese.


----------



## MajorClementine (Jul 7, 2020)

Wow this is an old thread... kinda fun to see them pop up now and then.

Clementine has a curly mane and tail. So does Perry. And both of their coats have a lot more body and texture than the rest of my minis.


----------

